# Data centers!!!



## silversaddle1 (Mar 1, 2012)

I love old data centers. The same data center we got the 8000 pounds of telecom boards out of, well, now we are down to taking it all out, raised floor and all. Hauled 150 servers out of there yesterday. Also just started pulling all the cat 5, networking, buss & tag, ground, and power cabling. 1900 pounds in one day and never even put a dent in it.

Has anybody sold any cat 5 cable latley? Just trying to get an idea on value.


----------



## gold4mike (Mar 1, 2012)

My scrap yard is currently paying me $0.90 per pound on Cat5 as they call it "multi-insulated".


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 1, 2012)

I got 90¢ lb last time I sold also. They called it communication wire?

Jim


----------



## joem (Mar 1, 2012)

Same here, brought it in today at .90 a pound


----------



## silversaddle1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Talked to a yard out in Denver. They will pay 40% of #2 price on cat 5 cable and other computer cables. $3.20 for #2 right now... so...... $1.28 per pound. I think I'll look around still.


----------



## CLR Solutions (Mar 3, 2012)

Check around your area. With spot copper near 4.00 you should be able to get around 1.35-1.50/lb for that cat5 wire if you can sell it to them in at least 1000lb lots. Also look for CMP on the wire. That means plenum wire. It has a lower gauge copper in each of the twisted pairs that yields better than the CM or CMR(riser) cat5. Some yards/processors will pay a premium for this as the copper recovery is much better.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Mar 4, 2012)

All the CAT 5 cable is CMP so far. This was all in the overhead wire trays. As far as under the raised floor, we haven't even got that far yet. We did an estimate of total weight that we may recover from the data center and we are guessing 8-10,000 pounds will be a safe figure. That does not include and power cable, just network cabling.


----------



## Henry Stanley (Aug 19, 2013)

I use a company called XS Recyclers. (XSRecyclers.com) They come out to my location with a portable scale and weigh my material. Then they pay me CASH on the spot!!! Love me some FREE MONEY!! I made $400 off the last visit.


----------



## Palladium (Aug 19, 2013)

Either you made your first post 4 minutes after showing up here or your a spammer. Which one is it?


----------



## silversaddle1 (Aug 19, 2013)

Spammer hit my post! ERRRR!


----------



## Pantherlikher (Aug 19, 2013)

Not to make things more complicated...
But cut all ends off and process for the gold.
Bit messy but with thousands of ends...
Why Not?....
It's extra gold.

B.S.
...Squeezing every penny sometimes makes cents...


----------



## glorycloud (Aug 19, 2013)

I just cleared out a data center and pulling those bus and tag cables from under the
raised flooring is a true PITA! 8) 

Anyone know what the price per pound is currently for the big B&T cables in grey
and blue?

UPDATE: 12 cents a pound for steel and $1.08 a pound for the cables which were
classified at Copper #2 less than 50% copper.


----------

